# Side by Side Pose-Down: Heath versus Greene



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2013)

Not my video, but a nice job placing the two side by side for the mandatories. This video too cements my agreement with the judges overall decision to award Phil another Mister O title. You can almost see it in Kai's face that he knows he's playing for 2nd. Shame as he's one of my favorite competitors and I hope this doesn't discourage him.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 30, 2013)

Kai is so fukking gay


----------



## Georgia (Sep 30, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Kai is so fukking gay



Got grapefruit?


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

I watched Generation Iron yesterday and I actually feel bad for Kai and have a lot of respect for him after seeing the movie


----------



## mugzy (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I watched Generation Iron yesterday and I actually feel bad for Kai and have a lot of respect for him after seeing the movie



Im curious what did you see in the movie that made you feel bad for Kai?


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

admin said:


> Im curious what did you see in the movie that made you feel bad for Kai?



He just had such a shit life and we know the dedication and sacrifice it takes to be at that level. He seems to be a loner also which is kind of sad. Dude can paint, which I think could be his plan B ! And to lose by a one point difference..come on!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenner said:


> He just had such a shit life and we know the dedication and sacrifice it takes to be at that level. He seems to be a loner also which is kind of sad. Dude can paint, which I think could be his plan B ! And to lose by a one point difference..come on!



^^ THIS ^^

Dude made one mistake (grapefruit) in a fit of...what, passion? That moment will haunt him for the rest of his bodybuilding career. Again, not saying he was better than Phil this past weekend, just saying that he's going to have to completely dominate the competition in order to ever get a fair shake. His background (poverty), his determination and sacrifice are inspirational to me. He's a deep thinker and very well-adjusted. I wish him the best.


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 30, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> Dude made one mistake (grapefruit) in a fit of...what, passion? That moment will haunt him for the rest of his bodybuilding career. Again, not saying he was better than Phil this past weekend, just saying that he's going to have to completely dominate the competition in order to ever get a fair shake. His background (poverty), his determination and sacrifice are inspirational to me. He's a deep thinker and very well-adjusted. I wish him the best.



Alot of people that had the life that he did. Just become a burden to society. Like nble said hes a deep thinker and had to have had a whole lot of determination to achieve what he has so far. He did it with minimal help and support.

Phil heath on the other hand has had more advatages and probably a happier more stables life than kai. Im not saying that one deserves it more than the other. But kai greene is def the underdog. But as always may the best man win regardless of their personal story. 

I think phil heath is one hell of a champion. And Its going to get harder for the competition to beat him. He has done an excellent job.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 30, 2013)

I will say I take Kai's "interviews" a bit more serious then Phil's .... Just the way they project themselves...

That side by side at least to my eye shows phil far ahead of kai.

Sidenote: The older I get the more I dislike that insulin / gh look....


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm gonns be the black sheep (it's my niche), but Kai will never be mr Olympia

You can romanticize bodybuilding all you want-"he sacrifices so much for the iron", "he came from poverty to top Olympia line-up", et al

Yet, take his gay porn that's even shunned by drug users who use compounds in absurd amounts, and he won't be a poster boy 

Remember, bodybuilding is built on naïveté...a Mr Olympia can get away with drug (juice) use

But take a Mr Olympia, "yea, I ****ed a grapefruit"- 

That ain't gonna sell no protein powder LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 30, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I'm gonns be the black sheep (it's my niche), but Kai will never be mr Olympia
> 
> You can romanticize bodybuilding all you want-"he sacrifices so much for the iron", "he came from poverty to top Olympia line-up", et al
> 
> ...



whatever the only thing that matters is that Phil was just better...all the other shit flies out the window and isn't making a difference in the judges eyes.


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 30, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> I will say I take Kai's "interviews" a bit more serious then Phil's .... Just the way they project themselves...
> 
> That side by side at least to my eye shows phil far ahead of kai.
> 
> Sidenote: The older I get the more I dislike that insulin / gh look....



I dont understand why people say its an insulinn/gh look. Ive always thought it was genetics for the most part. As far as that cartoonish look goes. (round belly muscles etc)


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 30, 2013)

Jenner said:


> whatever the only thing that matters is that Phil was just better...all the other shit flies out the window and isn't making a difference in the judges eyes.




IFBB is nothing but politics


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 30, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I dont understand why people say its an insulinn/gh look. Ive always thought it was genetics for the most part. As far as that cartoonish look goes. (round belly muscles etc)



Take the 70s pros...flat midsection, not very thick abdominals

Bring in the 80s with low gh use, thicker core..look at Mike Mentzer and how much thicker his abdominals are 

Then bring Dorian and you got thick abs and protrusion; this is due to slin and it's build up of visceral fat due to the yo-yo dieting pro's do

It's not hard to see at all


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> IFBB is nothing but politics



I fall down in the middle of this issue. Yes, politics plays a role in any subjective judging event (BB, boxing, MMA, etc...) but a clear winner is rarely shafted and when it happens it is usually followed by public outcry. Example: when Big Ramy won the NY Pro, it could have been said that the judges "wanted" to give it to Victor Martinez however Ramy so outclassed Victor that the judges had no choice but to put politics aside and give the title to the best physique on the stage that day.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 1, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I fall down in the middle of this issue. Yes, politics plays a role in any subjective judging event (BB, boxing, MMA, etc...) but a clear winner is rarely shafted and when it happens it is usually followed by public outcry. Example: when Big Ramy won the NY Pro, it could have been said that the judges "wanted" to give it to Victor Martinez however Ramy so outclassed Victor that the judges had no choice but to put politics aside and give the title to the best physique on the stage that day.



Agree with this. Me being a boxing fan id say olympia judging sticks to the protocol. Mass with class.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 1, 2013)

There r several occasions with huge problems in judging. The year arnold came back he shouldnt have won. I think it was 2006 wheeler looked way better than ronnie. There is a huge amount of politics in bodybuikding at all levels. That being said phil and kai looked on ppoint.but the whole thing that the commentators kept talking about how phil had to look bad to lose is bs. If u look good and someone looks better that should be the winner. It shouldn't matter if u won the year before.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenner said:


> He just had such a shit life and we know the dedication and sacrifice it takes to be at that level. He seems to be a loner also which is kind of sad. Dude can paint, which I think could be his plan B ! And to lose by a one point difference..come on!



Many that have a shit life have ''drive'' instilled into them., he's a good example


----------



## goodfella (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenner said:


> He just had such a shit life and we know the dedication and sacrifice it takes to be at that level. He seems to be a loner also which is kind of sad. Dude can paint, which I think could be his plan B ! And to lose by a one point difference..come on!



Ha You wanna feel sorry for someone, look at victors recent life events. Man people like that (kia) want you to feel sorry for them. He almost comes off like he's trying to hard to just be a person. I enjoy watching his video's ect but bottomline, dudes asking for attention and always has. The ''Hey look at me" type! B4 I even got into lifting, I remember seeing him in mags ect and just thinking to myself, man that guys a douche! my2cents


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 1, 2013)

You can call it politics but judging is still subjective. No matter how clearly you define the criteria, there is always room for interpretation of what to look for. You see this in every sport that involves judging --> Olympics, MMA, Boxing, etc.. In the end Phil won, Kai has a fruit fetish, and I agree with the judges.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 1, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Ha You wanna feel sorry for someone, look at victors recent life events. Man people like that (kia) want you to feel sorry for them. He almost comes off like he's trying to hard to just be a person. I enjoy watching his video's ect but bottomline, dudes asking for attention and always has. The ''Hey look at me" type! B4 I even got into lifting, I remember seeing him in mags ect and just thinking to myself, man that guys a douche! my2cents



I know Kia is weird...but I like him and believe he's real....and why was Victor sent to jail twice???


----------



## goodfella (Oct 1, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I know Kia is weird...but I like him and believe he's real....and why was Victor sent to jail twice???



He was stuck in there for 7 months cus of a customs issue with his visa I guess and I believe his sister recently passed away recently this year too. But still got through it to put back on some size and make it to the show. There's videos of him from 2 weeks out of jail and discusses how he ate ect, can see how much size he lost and put back on.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 1, 2013)

goodfella said:


> He was stuck in there for 7 months cus of a customs issue with his visa I guess and I believe his sister recently passed away recently this year too. But still got through it to put back on some size and make it to the show. There's videos of him from 2 weeks out of jail and discusses how he ate ect, can see how much size he lost and put back on.



yeah yeah...I saw him after he got out...he has done well.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 5, 2013)

And ramy gets 8th:






Yea no politics...LOL


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 5, 2013)

Ramy should of taken it


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2013)

widesquat said:


> Ramy should of taken it



Big Ramy definitely deserved better than 8th, as the side-by-side with Jay proves. Too soon for him to win-out over Phil (politics) and I don't think he brought the same feathering & striations that Phil or Kai brought. 3rd place perhaps?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 17, 2013)

how the fukkkk is ramy so big????


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Ramys legs are fukking gigantic


----------



## shenky (Mar 12, 2014)

what's all this grapefruit talk?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 12, 2014)

shenky said:


> what's all this grapefruit talk?



Kai Greene got nuts a couple years back and humped a grapefruit which someone of course capture on video. 

/Mr. Olympia Hopes and Dreams


----------



## meat (Mar 13, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> IFBB is nothing but politics



What a FACT that is!!!! And then some!!!!!


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 28, 2015)

Video doesn't exist


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2015)

Original vid was taken down. Here's a different one which goes into some good detail.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 28, 2015)

Idk man. Ramy was lookin fukkin stout last month at the brazil classic.


----------

